# Another failed inspection



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anyone know why this failed?

View attachment 1822


View attachment 1822


/monthly_2013_06/IMG_1709.JPG.7757ccb9675a04825e3ff1d635809098.JPG


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2013)

GFCI device not readily accessible?  In attic with only a scuttle hole and requiring a portable ladder?


----------



## Dennis (Jun 28, 2013)

Transformer is not allowed in the attic space


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 28, 2013)

Because you said so... and I believe the connections are outside


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 28, 2013)

Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through ©. The ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a readily accessible location.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Jun 28, 2013)

it's a trap!!!!!


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Transformer is not allowed in the attic space


And the winner is Dennis


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 28, 2013)

What's that ticking sound?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 28, 2013)

Dennis said:
			
		

> Transformer is not allowed in the attic space


 Code section please. 450.13B seems to permit it


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2013)

Glenn said:
			
		

> GFCI device not readily accessible?  In attic with only a scuttle hole and requiring a portable ladder?


That looks like a pretty shallow attic...a scuttle hole kind of attic.  Need a ladder and I win.

Looks like you're either on a ladder or laying on your belly in the attic.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 29, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Code section please. 450.13B seems to permit it


Most of the transformers such as the one in the picture are clearly labeled and stamped "NOT FOR USE IN ATTICS"


----------



## electriclese (Jun 30, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Most of the transformers such as the one in the picture are clearly labeled and stamped "NOT FOR USE IN ATTICS"


the reason why manufactures specify the transformer not be installed in an attic is due to heat. In the summertime attics get way too hot this would cause most transformers to fail.


----------



## jar546 (Jun 30, 2013)

electriclese said:
			
		

> the reason why manufactures specify the transformer not be installed in an attic is due to heat. In the summertime attics get way too hot this would cause most transformers to fail.


I absolutely agree.  What if I were to build a home with a ventless attic?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2013)

Ah, the manufacturer's installation instructions that not only are not followed; but, usually not read and are thrown away.  I love finding them in a trash box in the garage or just discarded on the floor.


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2013)

There should be a portion of a cable connector visible in the picture.  Is the outlet box mounted on the top of a ceiling joist?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 1, 2013)

For Clarity then. The NEC does not prohibit the transformer but the manufactures installation instructions may? Is that the correct answer?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 1, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> For Clarity then. The NEC does not prohibit the transformer but the manufactures installation instructions may? Is that the correct answer?


Yes, indeed Mr mtlogcabin


----------



## RJJ (Jul 1, 2013)

Well that kills my thoughts of a man cave in the attic! I was planning a bell with all controls contained in the location of the attic for when I wanted service. Oh the bell would be located in the kitchen!


----------

